# product key for dawn of war 2



## gothguitarist (May 6, 2009)

i was wondering if anyone at all knew wherei could get a dawn of war 2 product key or keygen for free of course...lol. my original one wont work so i really want a new one. plz give me anything ye have


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi gothguitarist.
We cannot help with this. I suggest contacting Steam support to try and get your original key working.

Please read the *forum rules*.

Thread closed.


----------

